# disabled parking permit/car adaptation



## dancingmo (Jan 1, 2008)

my hubbie had a bad motorbike accident had his leg severed which you would have thought would make him disabled. Been to see the village Trabajadora Social and she reckons it will be a year before he will be registered disabled and be able to have one of the blue disabled parking permits and I assume also for the adaptation of the car so he can drive. That means that it will be a year before he can get out of the property on his own and a year of struggling to park the car in a place we can open the door wide so he can get out with his prosthetic leg or into the wheelchair. If you park in a disabled place without a card you get towed and it costs around 100€ to get it back. I cannot believe that it will take a year to get a permit what about paraplegics etc as a result of an accident. 
Anyone any ideas on where I can get more info would talking to the specialist in the hospital help????????
dancingmo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dancingmo said:


> my hubbie had a bad motorbike accident had his leg severed which you would have thought would make him disabled. Been to see the village Trabajadora Social and she reckons it will be a year before he will be registered disabled and be able to have one of the blue disabled parking permits and I assume also for the adaptation of the car so he can drive. That means that it will be a year before he can get out of the property on his own and a year of struggling to park the car in a place we can open the door wide so he can get out with his prosthetic leg or into the wheelchair. If you park in a disabled place without a card you get towed and it costs around 100€ to get it back. I cannot believe that it will take a year to get a permit what about paraplegics etc as a result of an accident.
> Anyone any ideas on where I can get more info would talking to the specialist in the hospital help????????
> dancingmo



Yes! Speak to his specialist and he should be able to write to Trabajadora Social or local Ayuntamiento and get things hurried up!! My neighbour had a similar issue and the hospital sorted it out very quickly

Jo xxxx


----------



## dancingmo (Jan 1, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes! Speak to his specialist and he should be able to write to Trabajadora Social or local Ayuntamiento and get things hurried up!! My neighbour had a similar issue and the hospital sorted it out very quickly
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you JO will start the process


----------



## Pip84 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi

When I got my blue badge in the UK (was orange then but hey) it was through my eye specialist at the hospital. Social Services in the UK don't question a recommendation made from a recognised specialist at a hospital and everyone goes as quick as it can. I know we're here in Spain now and things do go slow, but surely if your hubby's specialist makes a recommendation , even here in Spain, things should d be a bit quicker.

You probably wouldn't want to go down this route unless absolutely necessary, however the European Union do have laws about treatment of disabled people. If the hospital specialist route doesn't help much (which i think it will) then try talking to a local solicitor to get guidance. 

Be careful though, the authorities may get even more stubborn should you go down a formal route to resolve this, keep it all friendly as far as you can and I hope it'll be quicker than a year. Bets of luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More info on the blue disabled parking permits on the useful links thread posted today, 23rd Sept


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> More info on the blue disabled parking permits on the useful links thread posted today, 23rd Sept


It's not there any more. Can it be put back, please ???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not there any more. Can it be put back, please ???


I waved my magic wand and.....................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My goodness,
You'd better lie down and crack open another tin of Cadbury's Heroes after all the wand waving you've been doing this morning!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My goodness,
> You'd better lie down and crack open another tin of Cadbury's Heroes after all the wand waving you've been doing this morning!!


after all the choccy I've eaten I dare not get back on top of the tree


----------

